
If Van der Waals was a neural network - george3d6
https://blog.cerebralab.com/If_Van_der_Waals_was_a_neural_network
======
grizzles
Thanks for writing this. This topic is something I've been thinking about alot
lately too. There are so many incredibly important real world consequences of
this worldview. I think you made a great choice focusing on one as tangible as
healthcare.

I really hope your post generates much discussion in the nerd/tech/science
community. I also hope this will give me the kick in the ass I need to write
my own blog post about this topic.

~~~
george3d6
Thanks,

I'm afraid it didn't get much traction, which is to be expected considering
how lengthy and hard to read it was.

But I do encourage to write your own piece on the subject, at the end of the
day that's the only way you can slowly bring ideas into the zeitgeist.

